# Cobia and/or Wahoo Grill



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

This is my recipe for wahoo, but I have found it is just as good on cobia.



If frozen defrost your vac bags in warm water. Shouldn't take more than 20 or 30 minutes and doesn't give the meat time to get fishy. The bag will usually sink when its defrosted.
















Then sprinkle coat your pieces with lowery's and slather with mayo.














Next cook open on the grill like a steak (closed top). The mayo cooks away.














Comes out like this. Still tastes like fish, but with the goodness of the grill. And moist, as long as you don't overdo it.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

got to tell ya, i tried your recipe, i had no lowerys, so i used blackening seasoning, It was wonderful!! First time i have ever ate cobia, we caught one back a few months ago!! great recipe and easy!! thks:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

